#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  Ajuda com as antenas intelbras wom 500 5a mimo

## dallitonfox

Pessoal bom dia estou com o seguinte problema na minha rede o cliente desconecta, a antena e so volta a conexao depois que o cliente retira o equipamento da tomada e colocar novamente o que pode ser 
trabalho com autentificação pppoe

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Pessoal bom dia estou com o seguinte problema na minha rede o cliente desconecta, a antena e so volta a conexao depois que o cliente retira o equipamento da tomada e colocar novamente o que pode ser 
> trabalho com autentificação pppoe


Olá dallitonfox,

Para podermos lhe auxiliar preciso que responda algumas perguntas.

Qual a versão de firmware do equipamento?
É um WOM 5A ou WOM 5000?
Qual o modelo de AP em que este equipamento está conectado? 
Qual a distância entre os rádios?
Qual a potência configurada em ambos os rádios?
Quanto de sinal cada rádio está recebendo?
Qual o canal de operação?

----------


## dallitonfox

8.4
wom 5a
Rocket M5
200 metros
potencia automatica
-47 a -62
5520

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> 8.4
> wom 5a
> Rocket M5
> 200 metros
> potencia automatica
> -47 a -62
> 5520


Olá dallitonfox,

Por gentileza atualize o firmware do seu equipamento para a versão 8.5 e veja se seu caso foi resolvido.

link do tópico do firmware 8.5.
https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=191071

----------


## dallitonfox

ja esta com esser firmware

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> ja esta com esser firmware


Olá dallitonfox,

Tinha dito que estava na versão 8.4, com a 8.5 teve o mesmo problema?

----------


## dallitonfox

sim mesmo problema

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> sim mesmo problema


Olá dallitonfox,

Por gentileza nos informe um número de telefone, seu nome e o melhor horário para entrarmos em contato.

----------


## dallitonfox

38 9 9988 1125 pode ser agora

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> 38 9 9988 1125 pode ser agora


Contato solicitado!

----------


## Pauloneto

> Olá dallitonfox,
> 
> Para podermos lhe auxiliar preciso que responda algumas perguntas.
> 
> Qual a versão de firmware do equipamento?
> É um WOM 5A ou WOM 5000?
> Qual o modelo de AP em que este equipamento está conectado? 
> Qual a distância entre os rádios?
> Qual a potência configurada em ambos os rádios?
> ...



Intelbras, voces podem resolver meu problema com as Wom 5000i mudando do canal do AP sozinhas? A cada 3 a 5 dias tenho que reiniciar minhas Wom em modo AP, os clientes param de conectar nela, de inicio eu achava que travava a parte wireless, mas um certo dia reparei que na verdade ela nao estava travada, e sim transmitindo em um canal da faixa 5,1ghz, e ai meus clientes que usam airgrid param de enxergar.

Teve um dia que com 2 minutos ligada ela mudou para o canal 33 (5165), mesmo na configuração estando no canal 5700. Já testei a todas versões, a menos pior foi a 8.1AP que dura até 5 dias funcionando bem, porque na 8.4AP nao durava mais que 3 dias. Basta reiniciar que ela volta pro canal correto.

Deixo em anexo os prints na ordem: tela de status, tela de configuração.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Intelbras, voces podem resolver meu problema com as Wom 5000i mudando do canal do AP sozinhas? A cada 3 a 5 dias tenho que reiniciar minhas Wom em modo AP, os clientes param de conectar nela, de inicio eu achava que travava a parte wireless, mas um certo dia reparei que na verdade ela nao estava travada, e sim transmitindo em um canal da faixa 5,1ghz, e ai meus clientes que usam airgrid param de enxergar.
> 
> Teve um dia que com 2 minutos ligada ela mudou para o canal 33 (5165), mesmo na configuração estando no canal 5700. Já testei a todas versões, a menos pior foi a 8.1AP que dura até 5 dias funcionando bem, porque na 8.4AP nao durava mais que 3 dias. Basta reiniciar que ela volta pro canal correto.
> 
> Deixo em anexo os prints na ordem: tela de status, tela de configuração.


Olá Pauloneto,

Isso ocorre por que os canais utilizados estão dentro da faixa DFS, assim quando um rádio de caráter primário for ativado nas proximidades o canal de operação do rádio será alterado automaticamente, atendendo assim a regulamentação da ANATEL.

----------


## Pauloneto

> Olá Pauloneto,
> 
> Isso ocorre por que os canais utilizados estão dentro da faixa DFS, assim quando um rádio de caráter primário for ativado nas proximidades o canal de operação do rádio será alterado automaticamente, atendendo assim a regulamentação da ANATEL.



Estranho porque é em uma área rural e não tem torre alguma nas proximidades. Porém vou testar em outros canais. O ideal seria vocês fazerem igual a Ubiquiti, na frente do canal que for da faixa, colocar entre parenteses a sigla DFS.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Estranho porque é em uma área rural e não tem torre alguma nas proximidades. Porém vou testar em outros canais. O ideal seria vocês fazerem igual a Ubiquiti, na frente do canal que for da faixa, colocar entre parenteses a sigla DFS.


Olá Pauloneto,

Esta informação existe na interface dos rádios da família APC, vamos levar sua sugestão para implementa-la na família WOM.

----------

